# Help in selecting a good pair of bookshelf speakers



## aakaash (Mar 13, 2016)

Feeling very sad- returning my beloved swans speakers tomorrow :crying_NF:. For the short time that I had with these speakers, I was introduced to a whole new world of clarity. It made me realize the significance of 2.0 bookshelf speakers and what I was missing for all these days. 

Now that I have come to know what high end audio is, I can't live without it. Neither my HD202II nor ES18 can match the sound-stage and clarity of the Swans. I am therefore forced to look for another 2.0 system but this time I will be quite liberal with my budget. Currently shortlisted the Swans D1080 and the JBL control One(amplifier not decided yet). Any suggestion on what else I should consider? Budget:10K-12K.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 16, 2016)

Check these out over the ones you have selected


Q Acoustics 2010
Taga Harmony Platinum S-90 SL Bookshelf 
Sonodyne Sonus 1501 V3/V2
Wharfedale Diamond 210

In that order.


----------



## azvnoit (Mar 16, 2016)

[MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] Would you suggest the same preference to a bass head?

Also, do the 2.0 systems produce good bass compared to 2.1?

Never bought 2.0 systems assuming the bass to be not enough.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 16, 2016)

No none of them are for Bass Head. They have optimum of everything with midrange and soundstaging taking the front seat, For Basshead BASS you will have to add a subwoofer later. Among all if you ask me which is the bassiest of them all its the Taga.


----------



## aakaash (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry, but already ordered the Swan M10.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 17, 2016)

The Incinerator said:


> No none of them are for Bass Head. They have optimum of everything with midrange and soundstaging taking the front seat, For Basshead BASS you will have to add a subwoofer later. Among all if you ask me which is the bassiest of them all its the Taga.



Any suggestions...My primary use is *Movies..Movies...Movies...*


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 6, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Any suggestions...My primary use is *Movies..Movies...Movies...*



For a entry level 5.1 get Polk Tsx series , bang for the buck.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 6, 2016)

The Incinerator said:


> For a entry level 5.1 get Polk Tsx series , bang for the buck.



I am little bit confuse to buy a new 2.0 or 2.1?


I am searching for good speaker, Budget below 10k, but extendable, if good


In my home TV (KDL-32W670A) & System (HP Pavilion 23CW) in different room..When ever watching movies, I swap the speaker system accordingly. So kindly suggest match with those both configurations.


My Preference order Movies>>Games>>Music-(Occasionally)

Swan M10-2.1
Logitech Z-623-2.1


Swans D1010MKII-2.0
Swans D1080-IV -2.0

Mackie Studio Monitor CR 4
(50 watts Active Multimedia Monitors, 4" LF, .75″ dome,70Hz – 20kHz,Front-facing headphone jack,wooden)@RS.12500/-


----------



## High-Fidelity (Apr 7, 2016)

Buy Logitech Z623 when your main usage is movies and games and least usage is music.


----------

